# Christmas Presents



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone!! Let's see what kind of things people got for christmas this year. As for me a dozen bigfoots, a tim grounds super mag in hedge, and a mojo mallard with multi cycle remote


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Mossberg 835 12. ga Turkey gun in Mossy Oak BU
Express Sling w/ swivels
Mossberg Flush super full choke
Federal turkey loads
Cobra Sidewinder 3 pin sight (bow)
Cabelas Tech-Down vest advantage camo
Browning 2 blade FDT
550 round bulk pack of .22 ammo
2 boxes of trap loads
Universal cleaning kit w/ brass rod

250 dollars cash

My family knows to either buy me hunting stuff, ammo, or just give me cash or Bass Pro, Cabelas giftcards!

I must have been good this year
 :beer:


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

forgot to mention my drake pullover and extended patternmaster :sniper:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Socks and underwear.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Mallard:

What did you do to deserve that? Go to the Retirement home and shoot bottle rockets at the elderly aka granny women? (Thats alot of fun by the way!)


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I didnt do anything wrong at all.Our family limits the dollar amounts on gifts,(for kids the rule do not apply).I acctually dont care what I get,It is time spent with family that I enjoy.Shooting bottle rockets at the elderly?I dont think that field hunter,Djleye,and Jhegg would appreciate that :lol: .


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Easy there Deano.....I believe you and I are damn close in age my Friend!!!!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Avery Dog Blind
Half dozen GHG full body mallard feeders
Steiner Bionoculars
and some cash, I made a haul again, now do I get some foots now or wait for the new stuff to come out?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i got The Four Seasons With The Nodak Crew, finally got to watch the super grind. thumbs up.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

How do you like your new 835?I had one a couple years ago,its a real goose killin machine...mossberg have one of the best choke system,they pattern steel verry well.I hope yours is going to be better than mine...it kept jamming on me every 3-4 shot.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

My wife is very understanding 

1 dozen Dave Smith honker decoys.
10 boxes of 12 ga. 3-1/2" Hevi-Shot Dead Coyote loads.
2 boxes of 10 ga. 3-1/2" #2 Hevi-Shot loads
5 boxes of 12 ga 2-3/4" #4 Hevi_Shot loads.
A case of Winchester Xperts 12 ga 3" #1 steel.
A head lamp.
10 hunting DVD's.
A pocket knife.
A Hautmann (pair of mallards in the cyprus) jigsaw puzzle.

I was satisfied :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

jhegg said:


> My wife is very understanding
> 
> 1 dozen Dave Smith honker decoys.
> 10 boxes of 12 ga. 3-1/2" Hevi-Shot Dead Coyote loads.
> ...


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

My wife and I got the same present


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

jhegg said:


> My wife is very understanding
> 
> 1 dozen Dave Smith honker decoys.
> 10 boxes of 12 ga. 3-1/2" Hevi-Shot Dead Coyote loads.
> ...


Jim,does she have any sisters?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I thought you were married?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

A shirt and a peice of @ss, both were too big !!!

Honestly I had a great X-mas, spent with my sons and my wifes family. My sons and I did some deer scouting and also shot a few rabbits and skunks. My in-laws gave me 2 different knife sharpeners and a gift card to Sears !!! :jammin:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

jhegg said:


> I thought you were married?


Nope,still single.


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

21 bigfoot full bodies with flocked heads


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Dean,
She has two sisters - both married. But that's just as well, I got the pick of the litter.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

jhegg said:


> Dean,
> She has two sisters - both married. But that's just as well, I got the pick of the litter.


Jim,Both yourself and Monte have married the last of a dieing breed.Monte's wife wakes up early to make sandwiches and coffee before he goes hunting.All I ever got was a butt chewing :******: .


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

mallard said:


> jhegg said:
> 
> 
> > Dean,
> ...


Naw,
Just gotta know where to find them.

Mine not only makes the hot cocoa, sandwiches and lunches, she loads the truck as well as helps eat everything. I can't stop her from going to the woods with me.

Our oldest daughter joins us now too. She loves to play Tic-Tac-To with her rifle too.

Her younger sister is already chomping at the bit to go too.


----------



## yellar (Nov 26, 2004)

hunting related my husband bought me a walkers game ear, opened it loved it, put battery in to try it, stuck the battery in backwards, took battery out bent the plastic part that holds the battery, so now i got a brand new game ear that wont hold a battery. thanks to the makers of duct tape i will still be able to use it. Guess a person should really read those directions that come with the products you buy. :eyeroll:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

ONE AND A HALF DOZEN FOOTS! :lol:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

yellar said:


> hunting related my husband bought me a walkers game ear, opened it loved it, put battery in to try it, stuck the battery in backwards, took battery out bent the plastic part that holds the battery, so now i got a brand new game ear that wont hold a battery. thanks to the makers of duct tape i will still be able to use it. Guess a person should really read those directions that come with the products you buy. :eyeroll:


Contact them. The might just replace it for you. Have had mine for 3 years now and absolutely love it.

Here's another conversationwe had on game ear a year ago.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> How do you like your new 835?I had one a couple years ago,its a real goose killin machine...mossberg have one of the best choke system,they pattern steel verry well.I hope yours is going to be better than mine...it kept jamming on me every 3-4 shot.


So far it is pretty sweet. With the factory turkey choke it put 120 pellets in a sheet of typing paper at 35 yards. To beat all I was only using winchester 2 3/4 #6 gameloads! Can't wait to put a federal FliteControl 3 1/2 through her!

It seems to be pretty reliable, I shot 5 or 6 gameloads and probably a half box of trap loads at pop cans and other assorted junk, just for the fun of it. Haven't had a chance to bring blood yet. 

I'm now chomping at the bit for Spring Turkey season to roll around. Just ordered me a new box call(Knight and Hale Ol'Yelper) to replace the one I accidently sat on last year. :-?

I'm also thinking about ordering a Kick's "Gobbelin' Thunder" ported choke tube. My buddies swore it would put 300 pellets in a sheet of paper at 35 yards!

Haven't really got into the waterfowl thing yet, but then again I don't live in the flyway. Probably won't put any steel through it, but I keep a few boxes of Winchester Expert BB on hand just in case. :beer:


----------

